# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Չափահասություն ոչ թե 18, այլ 21 տարեկանից

## Adam

ԱՄՆ-ում մարդիկ չափահաս են համարվում 21 տարեկանից, այլ ոչ թե 18 :
Որքանո՞վ եք սա համարում ճիշտ: Եվ ինձ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, թե ինչու հենց 21 -ից: 
Եվ ձեր կարծիքով, ո՞ր տարիքում մարդուն կարելի է համարել չափահաս:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կարծում եմ՝ 18–ից չափահաս համարելն ավելի ճիշտ է, թեև, իմ կարծիքով, երկու թվերն էլ զուտ պայմանականություն են։ Մարդ կա 16 տարեկանում արդեն չափահասի գիտակցություն ու հասունություն ունի, մարդ էլ կա՝ 30–ում էլ դեռ անչափահասի պես է իրեն պահում։ 

Հաշվի առնելով այն, որ չափահասությունը հիմնականում դեր է խաղում իրավական դաշտում, կարծում եմ՝ 18 տարեկան հասակն ընդհանուր առմամբ միանգամայն բավարար է համապատասխան որոշումներ կայացնելու համար, օրինակ՝ ընտրությունների մասնակցելու համար և այլն։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ամուսնանալու իրավունքին, ապա, չնայած նրան, որ բավարար տարիք չէ ամուսնանալու համար, այսպես թե այնպես ամուսնացողն ամուսնանում է՝ առանց չափահասությանը սպասելու կամ նայելու, այնպես որ դրա պատճառով չափահասությունը երեք տարով հետաձգելու մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում։

----------

Dragon (19.09.2009), Freeman (04.08.2010), urartu (18.09.2009), Շինարար (19.09.2009)

----------


## ivy

> ԱՄՆ-ում մարդիկ չափահաս են համարվում 21 տարեկանից, այլ ոչ թե 18 :
> Որքանո՞վ եք սա համարում ճիշտ: Եվ ինձ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, թե ինչու հենց 21 -ից: 
> Եվ ձեր կարծիքով, ո՞ր տարիքում մարդուն կարելի է համարել չափահաս:


Չափահասությունը 21 տարեկանից համարելը ունի իր նշանակությունը։ Նախ, ալկոհոլ օգտագործելու տարիքն է երկարաձգած երեքով, թեև համոզված եմ, որ խմել ուզեցեղը ձևը կգնի, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, գուցե դրանով մի քիչ պակասում է պոտենցաիլ երիտասարդ խմողների քանակը։ 
Երկրորդ, ընտրությունների համար։ Իմ կարծիքով, շատ ավելի լավ է, եթե ընտրելու իրավունք մարդ ստանա ոչ թե 18–ում, այլ ավելի ուշ, քանի որ քաղաքական գիտակցությունը անձի մոտ այնքան էլ շուտ չի զարգանում։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է ամուսնությանը, ապա հենց նույն ԱՄՆ–ում, թեև չափահասության տարիքը համարվում է 21–ը, դա չի տարածվում ամուսնության վրա։ Ամեն նահանգ ունի ամուսնության համար իր որոշված թույլատրելի տարիքը, օրինակ՝ Ալաբամայում դա 14 տարեկանն է։  :Smile: 

Իմ կարծիքով, վարորդական իրավունքի և ամուսնության տարիքը կարելի է ընդունել 18–ը, իսկ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու և ալկոհոլ օգտագործելու թույլատրելի տարիքը՝ 21–ը։

----------


## dvgray

Ես էլ են կարծիքին եմ, որ դա պայմանականություն է: Իհարկե, կարելի է բերել լիքը բժշկական-հոգեբանական-բարոյական-իրավական բացատրություններ: Սակայն ինչպես շատ բաներ մարդու կյանքում, սա ևս /այսիքն չափահասի ու անչափահասր սահմանաբաժանը/ պայմանական է:

----------


## ivy

> Ես էլ են կարծիքին եմ, որ դա պայմանականություն է: Իհարկե, կարելի է բերել լիքը բժշկական-հոգեբանական-բարոյական-իրավական բացատրություններ: Սակայն ինչպես շատ բաներ մարդու կյանքում, սա ևս /այսիքն չափահասի ու անչափահասր սահմանաբաժանը/ պայմանական է:


Տարիքն ինքնին շատ պայմանական բան է։ Պատկերացրու՝ ինչքան քիչ պայմանականություններ կլինեին, եթե «տարիք» հասկացությունը ընդհանրապես չլիներ. ոչ մեկը ոչ հաշվեր, ոչ իմանար որևէ մեկի ապրած տարիները։  :Smile:

----------

dvgray (01.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չափահասությունը 21 տարեկանից համարելը ունի իր նշանակությունը։ Նախ, ալկոհոլ օգտագործելու տարիքն է երկարաձգած երեքով, թեև համոզված եմ, որ խմել ուզեցեղը ձևը կգնի, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, գուցե դրանով մի քիչ պակասում է պոտենցաիլ երիտասարդ խմողների քանակը։ 
> Երկրորդ, ընտրությունների համար։ Իմ կարծիքով, շատ ավելի լավ է, եթե ընտրելու իրավունք մարդ ստանա ոչ թե 18–ում, այլ ավելի ուշ, քանի որ քաղաքական գիտակցությունը անձի մոտ այնքան էլ շուտ չի զարգանում։ 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ամուսնությանը, ապա հենց նույն ԱՄՆ–ում, թեև չափահասության տարիքը համարվում է 21–ը, դա չի տարածվում ամուսնության վրա։ Ամեն նահանգ ունի ամուսնության համար իր որոշված թույլատրելի տարիքը, օրինակ՝ Ալաբամայում դա 14 տարեկանն է։ 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով, վարորդական իրավունքի և ամուսնության տարիքը կարելի է ընդունել 18–ը, իսկ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու և ալկոհոլ օգտագործելու թույլատրելի տարիքը՝ 21–ը։


Ինձ թվում է՝ հարցը հենց Հայաստանին էր վերաբերում։ Իսկ Հայաստանում շատերն ալկոհոլ օգտագործում են դեռևս մանուկ հասակից, դե, սկզբում քիչ–քիչ, հետո՝ ավելի շատ, բայց դա կարծեմ օրենքը չի արգելում, իսկ եթե նույնիսկ արգելում է, ապա, համոզված եմ, բոլորը թքած ունեն այդ օրենքի վրա։ Հայաստանի դեպքում չափահաս–անչափահաս լինելը բացարձակապես դեր չի խաղում ալկոհոլի օգտագործման հարցում։ Ամուսնության մասին, ինչպես նաև ընտրություններին մասնակցելու վերաբերյալ իմ կարծիքն արդեն ասացի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ։ Չեմ կարծում, թե քաղաքական հայացքների ձևավորման հարցում տարիքն այդքան մեծ դեր է խաղում։ Չգիտեմ, գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տվել, որ այդ հարցում ավելի շատ այլ գործոններ են դեր խաղում։

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ թվում է՝ հարցը հենց Հայաստանին էր վերաբերում։ Իսկ Հայաստանում շատերն ալկոհոլ օգտագործում են դեռևս մանուկ հասակից, դե, սկզբում քիչ–քիչ, հետո՝ ավելի շատ, բայց դա կարծեմ օրենքը չի արգելում, իսկ եթե նույնիսկ արգելում է, ապա, համոզված եմ, բոլորը թքած ունեն այդ օրենքի վրա։ Հայաստանի դեպքում չափահաս–անչափահաս լինելը բացարձակապես դեր չի խաղում ալկոհոլի օգտագործման հարցում։ Ամուսնության մասին, ինչպես նաև ընտրություններին մասնակցելու վերաբերյալ իմ կարծիքն արդեն ասացի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ։ Չեմ կարծում, թե քաղաքական հայացքների ձևավորման հարցում տարիքն այդքան մեծ դեր է խաղում։ Չգիտեմ, գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տվել, որ այդ հարցում ավելի շատ այլ գործոններ են դեր խաղում։


Ես ընդհանուր քննարկում էի չափահասության տարիքի հարցը՝ բերելով ԱՄՆ–ի օրինակը, ինչպես արված էր հարցադրման մեջ։ Իսկ վերջում բերածս մոդելը, թե որ տարիքից, ըստ իս, ինչը կարելի է թույլատրել, ուղղակի իմ տեսակետն էր, որտեղ ոչ մի կոնկրետ երկիր նկատի չունեի, թեև եթե խոսքը հենց միայն Հայաստանի մասին է, ապա դրանից էլ որևէ բան ասածներումս չէր փոխվի։  :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Սեռահասուն 18 տարեկան, օրգանները և հորմոնները ձևավորված են և ավարտված 
Չափահաս 25 տարեկան ,օրգանիզմը դաթարեզնում է աճը:
Քրեական պատասխանատվություն 14 տարեկանից:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից մի՛ շեղվեք։ Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են։
*

----------


## urartu

երևի 21 տարեկանը աոելի ճիշտ է համենայն դեպս իմ դեպքում, 1 ամսից կլինեմ 18 տաւեկան, բայց դեմքս մի  քիչ մանկական է  :Blush: , ու դրանից շատ նեղվում եմ, շատ հաճախ երբ անծանոթ մարդու հետ եմ շփվում, ինձ ասումա տղա ջան որերորդ դասարանում ես սովորում, :Angry2: , ես ել մանթոյից ու ամոթից ասում եմ 10րդ, բայց թե արդեն 2 կուրսում եմ :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

urauru ջան, ես էլ եմ նույն օրի  :Smile:  Չորրորդ կուրսում էի արդեն, կոշիկ էի գնում, վաճառողը հարցնում էր "վերջին զանգի համար է՞":

----------

davidus (19.09.2009), Moonwalker (01.11.2010), Արամ (31.10.2009), Շինարար (19.09.2009)

----------


## AMzone

Հայաստանում,  ես համարում եմ 20-ից տղաները 18-աղջիկները.    
տղաները մեր մոտ միքիչ ուշեն զարգանում, իսկ աղջիկները, ընդհակառակը. շուտ,  
սա իմ կարծիքնե

----------


## Dragon

Տարբեր երկրներում չափահասության տարիքային շեմը տարբեր է՝ կախված գիտակցությունից, սոցիումի ինտեգրացիայից, քաղաքակրթությունից, զարգացվածության մակարդակից, կլիմայից /ցուրտ շրջանների մարդիկ համեմատաբար ավելի ուշ են ձևավորվում/  այլ սուբյեկտիվ և օբյեկտիվ պայմաններից:
Ինչպես նշվել է ՀՀ-ում չափահասությունը,լրիվ գործունակությունը 18-ից է/էմանսիպացիան հանած/, աշխատելու իրավունքը 16-ից, ամուսնության ցենզը տղաներինը 18, աղջիկներինը 17, քրեական պատասխանատվությունը 14,  պասիվ ընտրական իրավունքը սկսած 21-ից, վարորդական իրավունքը համար սկած 18-ից՝ նայած որ կարգ է:
Ահա հիմնական տարիքային ցենզերը:
Հ.Գ. Իմ կարծիքով ամերիկայում երեխաները ուշ են հասունանում, գիտակցությունն էլ անլուրջ է, աշխարհապատկերացումը մեծամասմաբ սխալ,հիմնականում բթամիտ են, բարքերն էլ այլանդակ, դրա համար են  21 սահմանել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տարբեր երկրներում չափահասության տարիքային շեմը տարբեր է՝ կախված գիտակցությունից, սոցիումի ինտեգրացիայից, քաղաքակրթությունից, զարգացվածության մակարդակից, կլիմայից /ցուրտ շրջանների մարդիկ համեմատաբար ավելի ուշ են ձևավորվում/  այլ սուբյեկտիվ և օբյեկտիվ պայմաններից:
> Ինչպես նշվել է ՀՀ-ում չափահասությունը,լրիվ գործունակությունը 18-ից է/էմանսիպացիան հանած/, աշխատելու իրավունքը 16-ից, ամուսնության ցենզը տղաներինը 18, աղջիկներինը 17, քրեական պատասխանատվությունը 14,  *պասիվ ընտրական իրավունքը սկսած 21-ից*, վարորդական իրավունքը համար սկած 18-ից՝ նայած որ կարգ է:


Մի բան հարցնեմ. պասիվ ընտրական իրավունքը ո՞րն է։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի բան հարցնեմ. պասիվ ընտրական իրավունքը ո՞րն է։


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, ընտրելու իրավունքն ա (ոչ թե ընտր*վ*ելու):

----------


## Դեկադա

Կարծում  եմ ամենաօպտիմալ տարիքը 21-ն է:Չնայած որ սեռական հասունացումը սկսվումա ավելի վաղ ու 18-ում համարյա թե կազմավորված են :Wink: , բայց դե ամուսնության համար չեմ կարծում որ ռեալ տարիքա:

----------


## Dragon

> Մի բան հարցնեմ. պասիվ ընտրական իրավունքը ո՞րն է։


*Ընտրվելու իրավունք*: Օրինակ համայնքի ավագանի, համայնքի ղեկավար, պատգամավոր, նախագահ ընտրվելու համար տարիքային ցենզը:

----------

Ուլուանա (20.09.2009)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Տարբեր երկրներում չափահասության տարիքային շեմը տարբեր է՝ կախված գիտակցությունից, սոցիումի ինտեգրացիայից, քաղաքակրթությունից, զարգացվածության մակարդակից, կլիմայից /ցուրտ շրջանների մարդիկ համեմատաբար ավելի ուշ են ձևավորվում/  այլ սուբյեկտիվ և օբյեկտիվ պայմաններից:
> ...Հ.Գ. Իմ կարծիքով ամերիկայում երեխաները ուշ են հասունանում, գիտակցությունն էլ անլուրջ է, աշխարհապատկերացումը մեծամասմաբ սխալ,հիմնականում բթամիտ են, բարքերն էլ այլանդակ, դրա համար են  21 սահմանել:


Եթե մոտենանք ոչ թե ֆիզիկական, այլ հոգեբանական ու սոցիալական հասունության տեսանկյունից,  հարավային երկրներում /մասնավորապես մեր երկրում/, ընդհակարակը, ավեի ուշ են զարգանում /տրադիցիոն դաստիարակությունն է երեվի պատճառը/, ու ավելի շուտ 21, քան 18 տարեկանում պատրաստ կլինեն /որպես հասուն մարդ/ վերցնել իրենց վրա պատասխանատվություն գոնե սեփական կյանքի  համար:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Ընտրվելու իրավունք*: Օրինակ համայնքի ավագանի, համայնքի ղեկավար, պատգամավոր, նախագահ ընտրվելու համար տարիքային ցենզը:


Շնորհակալություն։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ էդպես էլ ենթադրում էի, ուղղակի «պասիվ» բառն էր մի քիչ կասկածի տեղիք տալիս...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Rammstein

> երևի 21 տարեկանը աոելի ճիշտ է համենայն դեպս իմ դեպքում, 1 ամսից կլինեմ 18 տաւեկան, բայց դեմքս մի  քիչ մանկական է , ու դրանից շատ նեղվում եմ, շատ հաճախ երբ անծանոթ մարդու հետ եմ շփվում, ինձ ասումա տղա ջան որերորդ դասարանում ես սովորում,, ես ել մանթոյից ու ամոթից ասում եմ 10րդ, բայց թե արդեն 2 կուրսում եմ





> urauru ջան, ես էլ եմ նույն օրի  Չորրորդ կուրսում էի արդեն, կոշիկ էի գնում, վաճառողը հարցնում էր "վերջին զանգի համար է՞":


+1
Ինձ էլ էին հաճախ 2-րդ կուրսում հարցնում, թե որ դասարան եմ։ Այսինքն` հիմա էլ մի բան չի, էլի ահագին փոքր եմ երեւում։ Բայց դե պետք ա ընտրել կյանքի պայծառ կողմը ( :Tongue:  :Cool: )` ամեն ինչի մեջ էլ լավ բան կա, զատո ուշ կծերանանք։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Aragorn

Մարդ կա, փորձում է չափահաս երևալ, տարիքը չի ներում, մարդ էլ կա՝ խելքը... չնայած տարիքն իրանն ասել ա:

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։

Գրառումը փոխարկվել է հայատառի*

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ինձ էլ 3րդ կուրսում են հարցնում երբ ես դպրոցդ ավարտելու :Sad: 
Բայց իրականում չափահասության տարիքը ոչ թե պիտի բարձրացնել այլ իջացնել, որովհետև նախ սեռական հասունացումն ա արդեն ավելի արագ ու շուտ կատարվում, հետո էլ տեխնիկայի զարգացումը բերեց նրան որ մարդիկ ավելի արագ են հասունանում, բացի դրանից էլ մահացության տարիքի շեմնա կամաց-կամաց իջնում, դուք մի հատ համեմատեք հա էն ժամանակվա 18 տարեկանը հիմիկվա 18 տարեկանի հետ, վերջինս ոնցոր արդեն մի 25-30 տարեկան լինի:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Էդ լրիվ հարաբերական ա: Մարդ կա 30ից էլ չի կարելի համարել չափահաս, մարդ էլ կա նույնիսկ 16 տարեկանում արդեն հասուն մարդ ա:

----------

